# February's Photo Challenge!



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, i was thinking hard about this, and decided to go for something i need to work on. 
It might be fun to see what other can do with it.
So the theme for February is......


Portraits
I hope thats ok with everyone.

*Same rules as before, 2 photos per person, previously unposted entries and voting starts on the 27th.*

Have fun 


​


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, I'm so not a people photog... Gonna have to turn this one on its head.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Well i thought the idea of a challange was that it was .....um.....challanging??

Sorry Cul.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the win, SE. Portraits will certainly be challenging. I'll have to think outside the box on this one. Lucky for me I have a house full of guinea pigs, er, I mean, subjects


----------



## Wybren (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice one Slow, this will be challenging, portraits aren't easy.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh i think I'll opt out of this one. People are not my thing at all.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh, this will be interesting. Now just to find people who don't go stupid when they see a camera...


----------



## BookStop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ae, you could do a portrait of an animal, an artsy representation of yourself or a loved one, or a plethora of other things that don't even have people int hem.


----------



## Wybren (Feb 2, 2009)

the trick I find is to make people forget about the camera, or just to have fun, otherwise they tense up too much.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Well i thought it would be interesting, these photo threads are full of macro shots of plants and landscapes and sunsets, we all know that people are good at those sort of shots, so i thought i would _Challange_ peoples skills with the camera yet so many seem frightened off by pointing a camera at people. i don't get it


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 2, 2009)

I've never put 'effort' into taking photos of people -- although I am the official party photographer for our crazy parties -- so this will be a different challenge. But a challenge it is, so I'll give it a go; that's what I like about these things, they make me try things that I haven't yet.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Hoopy, thats the kinda response i was hopeing for


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Sloweye on the January win. I'm so excited about this month's challenge, weirdo that I am, I LOVE doing portraits. Yay.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 2, 2009)

something like this?


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice one AE, glad to see your gona play


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 2, 2009)

sloweye said:


> Nice one AE, glad to see your gona play


 

I just dont find people make intersting subjects for photography generally speaking. A good B/W portrait of an old guy at work is cool though!


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats the idea, to make it interesting.

I have a few ideas, but nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 2, 2009)

Good idea slow. Usually when shooting people they are candid shots, so being forced to try and take a portrait is a good challenge.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 2, 2009)

does it have to be people? 
Tac giving me that 'Dont Mess' look!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Feb 2, 2009)

A35 is right it dosn't have to be a person, I would'nt mess with that cat either!


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Not at all, as always its open to your own interpritation.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 2, 2009)

tangaloomababe said:


> I would'nt mess with that cat either!


 
Nah, shes a pussycat


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 2, 2009)

sloweye said:


> Well i thought the idea of a challange was that it was .....um.....challanging??
> 
> Sorry Cul.


 
Nothing to be sorry about. Was merely pointing out that I'm not a big people photographer, so I'm going to have to tackle it from another angle. Never took issue with your choice of subject!


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

Soz, was just a bit nervous about it. i know how people can get about portraits.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the theme. I have posed for people taking portraits before, mainly my friends in photography but never purposefully done any myself.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my first entry - a feline portrait.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice one Lioness


----------



## sloweye (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, time for you all to have a laugh at my expence.
I decided to have a bit of a giggle with my first entry for this month.

A self portrait in the style of my Hero

(click)

((It will End up as my Avatar i think))


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting effects, there, Sloweye. It's certainly different! Do you just happen to have a full-sized phonebox on hand, or was that a trick of prerspective or photo manipulation?


----------



## sloweye (Feb 11, 2009)

Tis' one of my money boxes, so its faulse prerspective. i also have a Cyberman head 

Say, i just thought i'd have some fun. i am a proper nerd i'm afraid as you can tell by the fact i own the suit, sonic screwdriver and a tardis, i had planed to use the blue wood stain i bought to make my shed into a TARDIS but it hasn't been the weather for it.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice, Sloweye. Absolutely hilarious and wonderful.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 11, 2009)

I told Russel T Davis it should have been me


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2009)

First, let me say that I’ve really struggled with this month’s challenge. That’s no criticism of the challenge – more an admission of my own limitations as a photographer.

I’ve finally managed to come up with something. I couldn’t get somebody to sit for me so it’s a self-portrait. I’ve tried to go for the moody ‘in the zone’ Rock Star type of picture. The second entry is a copy of the first but with a grain effect added by virtue of Photoshop.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 14, 2009)

_I also have been unable to find anyone to pose (and I thought I have done enough pictures for the challenges with my dog), so I also did a self portrait. Just a glimpse of me though._

_If the eyes are the window to the soul, I'm feeling a little exposed! _


----------



## sloweye (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the effect FB

And thats fantastic Lady, will have to pull out all the stops for my second.

 now the competition is really hotting up


----------



## BookStop (Feb 15, 2009)

That is beautiful, Lady. I really need to work on my images this weekend!


----------



## BookStop (Feb 15, 2009)

My darling and beautiful girls are getting the spotlight this month. Here is my first post.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is my number 2. its my Cousin's baby, Charlie.


(Click)


----------



## BookStop (Feb 15, 2009)

And second post


----------



## sloweye (Feb 15, 2009)

Some really nice shots coming in this month.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, here's my final one.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks sloweye, Bookstop!

Wow, it is going to be tough to decide a winner this month, there are some really great shots being posted. Love both of those Bookstop, and that baby shot is excellent slow. I really like the lighting in your shot Lioness.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmmm...I suppose I'm going to have to post my face all over this then, aren't I!


----------



## Wybren (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice one Hoopy 

Here is mine,


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 25, 2009)

Ooooo such lovely photos everyone.

It looks like I may have to pass this month - I just don't have the time or the subjects to manage it. But, no biggie, there is loads of lovely stuff to chose from already!

Love the TM portrait - soo adorable.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats a shame PG, was looking forward to seeing what you came up with.

Nice shots Wyb, Hoopy


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 25, 2009)

Aw, thanks Slow, but sadly, things are a bit hectic in the PG universe at the moment and, as per rules, I wouldn't want to post things I've taken before February.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought you could as long as it hasnt been posted here on the forum?


----------



## Wybren (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep that is right Slow, as long as they had not be posted in any of the threads on this forum.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought so, Cheers wyb!


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm finding it difficult this month, too. I have one possible, and some others from a few months ago - but like PG, I don't like using photos I haven't taken in response to the challenge. I know it's not against the rules, but still feels a little like cheating to me... Anyway, I may have something tomorrow, if I can motivate myself to take a - gulp - self-portrait.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay, here we go. Number one, a self-portrait (sort-of)...






And two, because I had no-one else to shoot, and he can't complain (well, not too loudly, anyway)...


----------



## sloweye (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool, nice one cul.


----------



## Wybren (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Cul, I don't know what you were worried about, nice photos. 

Well here is my second one, alas I too have been limited on willing sacrifices so it is yet another self portrait


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice shots Cul, Wyb! 

Just wanted to let everyone know I will post up the poll later today, so get those last minute shots in!!


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 27, 2009)

OK, here's couple, I don't know if I've posted the first one on here or not, but the second one is definitely fresh (just took it)


----------



## sloweye (Feb 27, 2009)

GAH, it the angry cat again 

Nice ones PG!


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 27, 2009)

lol Slow, ya, he wasn't best pleased with my paparazzi efforts  

hey Cul - you look positively pouty! tee hee

Now..which to choose....soo many lovely lovely photos


----------



## Porridge Beast (Feb 28, 2009)

I, the Porridge Beast, have discovered your competition and decided that I must, at one point, win if I am to be the superior ruler of the Chronicles. With that said, here is a self potrait of myself and my minion.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Porridge Beast, and good luck!

Alrighty, sorry for the delay in the voting.  Below you will find the link to the poll. I have made the close date a little later since February is a short month. As always - 





**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 3/2**​ 




The time is set for my time zone (here in Arizona). You will be able to see the results once you cast your vote. The winner will decide March's challenge theme! ​ 



* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Voting*​


----------



## sloweye (Feb 28, 2009)

I've gone For Bookstops shot this month, i just think she has done a great job.


----------



## Wybren (Feb 28, 2009)

Bookstop for me too this month, I liked the second one very much


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 28, 2009)

Me too. Although it has been really difficult because I really really liked Cul's shot; it is soo cool; but in the end, it's not really a portrait. Bookstop's shots are so well executed. Well done.

Must also say that Ae35's and Lioness' cat shots were lovely and Slow and Wy's baby shots were really great. Finally, Lady W's book hidden portrait with piercing blue eyes is fantastic and for ages I thought that was what I would vote for.

Well done everyone.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 28, 2009)

Lady for me, closely followed by Bookstop.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted for Bookstop. I really liked both shots.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted, and as always wont say for who.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted for Lady...you could say.... _the eyes have it..... _(I know it's pretty feeble attempt at humour but I couldn't resist)


----------



## Wybren (Mar 1, 2009)

Majimaune said:


> I voted, and as always wont say for who.



LOL Geoff, this month it isn't hard to work out who you voted for


----------



## BookStop (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted for Lady, with SE's Dr. Who a close second.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted for Cul's self portrait. I just think the lighting is great, and the color tone. Very crisp shot.

Close in second was sloweye. I enjoyed both his shots this month.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like Cul's cat pic but in the end I just had to hit Lady's button. That portrait is just so visually stuning and captivating!
Honourable mention to Sloweye for the fun Dr Who shot!


----------



## Wybren (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh its going to be a close one this month!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 2, 2009)

You're right Wyb! We've got a tie. Hopefully we'll get a few more votes in before it closes...


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2009)

[Looks suspiciously at Lady]

Oh, is that what you hope, is it...? 

I kid, I'm certain you've taken the lead on your photographic merits and through no underhanded means, Lady! I'm itching for twelve p.m. Arizona time - I love finding out the next theme!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm an idiot, voting on the 3rd March when voting should have been closed. No matter, I voted for Lady, and it looks like Lady has won anyway. Well done!

Honorable mentions to Bookstop and Cul.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 3, 2009)

Do we have a winner? It is the third of March


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2009)

Voting closes a minute before midnight Arizona time, so there's still a little ways to go before polls close, Maj. But it looks like, barring a late flurry, Lady has it.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Mar 3, 2009)

But it's still the third of March.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, that's right. It _is_ still the third of March. 



> **The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 3/2**


 
Still _real_ early on the third of March in Arizona, I'm betting...


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 3, 2009)

Surely voting should end a few days before month's end,like 26th feb in this case.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Mar 3, 2009)

My bad. I'm really not on a good roll here. Lucky I don't have work tomorrow!


----------



## sloweye (Mar 3, 2009)

Unless the poll is show me the wrong numbers I would like to say well done Lady.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Surely voting should end a few days before month's end,like 26th feb in this case.


 
In a regular month, voting ends on the 30th/31st, allowing, given a close date for entries of the 27th, three or four days of voting. It's just that February is not the most agreeable of months...


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 3, 2009)

They should pinch a couple of 31sts from some other months to make February a full month


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, well thanks to all those who voted for me, this is quite exciting!!  And I see that everyone is growing quite impatient for the next challenge, so I will post it right now!!! Thanks again to everyone who participated!!!

And I'm sorry that I didn't wake up at midnight my time to come and post the new challenge and that the voting for February went into March.  It won't happen again (for another year at least ).


----------



## Precision Grace (Mar 3, 2009)

Well done Lady!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats Lady! You must be pretty proud of this little competition you've created, it's going great guns.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 4, 2009)

Terrific job, Lady. Your picture was definitely brilliant this month.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks again guys!!! 

I am pretty happy that this competition has kept going. We started it way back in July! Hopefully we'll keep it going for many months to come.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets make a twelve month anniversary. I'm sure we can do it.


----------

